# Post your shrimp tanks!



## CPD

Here's my fluval ebi. S to SS CRS it has dwarf hair grass, dwarf sag and java, peacock moss. Drift wood and foam back ground.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdsh5

Here's me 20 gallon yellow neo / CRS tank. I have java moss, peacock moss on driftwood, cholla log, subwassertang, little bit of guppy grass, and 2 x 20 gallon sponge filters. I'm changing out the substrate next week to fluval shrimp stratum. And it's magical. It's an upside down tank, lol


----------



## amberoze

Future 16 gallon bowfront colony of RCS. No ADA, Amano, Iwagumi, none of that. I'll be starting a journal soon. Also, that's organic garden soil in the bottom which will be capped with black diamond.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYREPS

17.4 mr aqua with CRS 






































33.6g mr aqua 
Mix shrimp

Reg RCS
Fire red RCS
Green shrimp 
Orange shrimp
Yellow shrimp
Blue velvet shrimp
CRS


----------



## dougolasjr

Great Shrimp and Tanks.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Wow! What plant are you using as foreground in the 2nd tank?


----------



## stevenjohn21

NYREPS , your tanks look great .... And your "boring red bugs" look awesome


----------



## KenP

I agree with dougolasjr great shrimp and tanks. Nice landscape rocks. What are they?


----------



## shift

Communal with 10 pumpkin shrimp








About 10-12 wee painted fire red tank








Currently cycling future home of 10-12 yellows


----------



## ravensgate

NYREPS your tanks my me smile! GORGEOUS! I'll post mine in a bit but I'll just warn ahead of time...they aren't meant to be pretty...they're meant to be practical (as in for my purposes...so I can catch the buggers!)


----------



## ravensgate

Here are my current ones, again, I tried pretty and scaped and it just didn't work out for my needs So here is crappy and functional (for me!) First tank is a 3 gallon that houses CRS, CBS, Goldens and Taiwans. SEcond tank is Mr Aqua 12g Long Tibee tank. 3rd tank is our son's crayfish tank with about 50 or more PFRs and Supremes in there (though some are reverting back to crappy cherries on that white sand).


----------



## somewhatshocked

I won't clean this thread up a second time. 

Keep it respectful or find another outlet, folks.

This is a family-friendly forum and you are expected to treat every person on this forum with respect whether you like them or the tanks they keep. 

You don't have to be an adult but you're expected to act like one on this forum.


----------



## CPD

Gorgeous tanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD

somewhatshocked said:


> I won't clean this thread up a second time.
> 
> Keep it respectful or find another outlet, folks.
> 
> This is a family-friendly forum and you are expected to treat every person on this forum with respect whether you like them or the tanks they keep.
> 
> You don't have to be an adult but you're expected to act like one on this forum.


Sorry bout that. Just irked me the wrong way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYREPS

Thanks guys !!! It's not done yet its forever changing ,still waiting for some more plants to grow so i can replant

My light broke this morning I had to put the only light I had for the week in till I get the new light next week took some pics today.






































This tank is ready for planting I have a blank canvas to fill this baby up slowly


----------



## dougolasjr

My bad also.


----------



## NYREPS

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Wow! What plant are you using as foreground in the 2nd tank?


The plants on the sides are S repens


----------



## somewhatshocked

NYREPS: Those photos are great! Especially when the wall color is visible - provides an interesting contrast.


----------



## dougolasjr

I don't think anyone is going to want to post their tank after seeing those. I can't imagine the time and patience it took to get the tanks to look so stunning.


----------



## CPDzeke

What do you mean? Everybody loves shrimp tanks!


----------



## CPDzeke

Don't forget to keep posting 'em!


----------



## Knotyoureality

Given how many different styles of layouts there are, and how many levels of experience, NO ONE should ever feel--or be made to feel--bad sharing their work. 

Here's my cherry shrimp tank. Low-tech, medium light and set-up for minimal maintenance requirements. 

3g JBJ Picotope
substrate: fluorite
hardscape: local pink granite, one large piece mopani
plants: 
crypts, cardamine lyrata, anubia nana petite, mini-bolbitis, xmas moss, dwarf baby tears, spikey guppy grass, frogbit, probably still some duckweed and dwarf pennywort in there as well. 
Stock: cherry shrimp, 1x olive nerite

Stocking is *very* low at the moment as I'm slowly clearing out the cherry culls/mixed offspring before bringing in some more FPR's to go with the 3 females that I got from a mostly DOA shipment a couple months ago. 










Did have some riccia mats (see album for past pictures) but ended up removing them as not being worth the constant trimming.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Great tanks. You guys know there is a link to the master shrimp tank picture thread in the sticky at the top of this section.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42906


----------



## ravensgate

shrimpnmoss said:


> Great tanks. You guys know there is a link to the master shrimp tank picture thread in the sticky at the top of this section.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42906



Yeah but the thread is very old, many posters not even on here anymore. I feel it was time for a new thread myself


----------



## aznrice247

Fdsh5 said:


> Here's me 20 gallon yellow neo / CRS tank. I have java moss, peacock moss on driftwood, cholla log, subwassertang, little bit of guppy grass, and 2 x 20 gallon sponge filters. I'm changing out the substrate next week to fluval shrimp stratum. And it's magical. It's an upside down tank, lol


Meanwhile in Australia...


----------



## giantdny

Here's mine!


----------



## Fdsh5

aznrice247 said:


> Meanwhile in Australia...


Haha. You should see me fill the tank. Lol
@ NYREPS- beautiful tank. I'm drooling. The carpet is perfect.


----------



## CPDzeke

Bump


----------



## picotank

*Law of the jungle Baby!*

Here's my tank after about 13 months of going wild... My shrimp luv it...lol


----------



## CPDzeke

New RCS that accidentally came with a PFR, but no dedicated tank for them. Just my 14g community. The PFR came berried!


----------



## CPDzeke

Oh, and thank you ravensgate.


----------



## plamski

*10gal PFR*

Here is 10 gal PFR tank.
Substrate Up Aqua .Filter Aquaclear 50 with floss, purigen and eheim BioBalls.
SS 350micron prefilter. Large sponge filter. Plants: moss, fern, anubias etc.
PH7.5,GH7,KH3-4,TDS 250.Feeding 3x a week, kens sticks, algae waffles, crab cuisine, shrimp quisine, boiled spinach. Time to time BT-9, gravidas bio+
Water changes 10% a week, cleaning filter and sponge 2x a month.


----------



## CPDzeke

So...many...PFRs
I have 1


----------



## nosebleed

I can never get tired of seeing different tanks on display. =]


----------



## CPDzeke

Bump, I want moar tanks!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Shots from tonight. 

This one is still cycling


----------



## theericafish

Soon to be shrimp tank.


----------



## pejerrey

I'm glad to see nice shrimp tanks!!

( I don't appreciate that somehow having a shrimp tank became an excuse for having an ugly tank) lol!

Well this one is just done, I had to tear it down, had a leak:

















30 gal, ferts, co2, no wc


And this is the one I kept:
















5 gal, lil ferts, no co2, wk wc.


----------



## binbin9

DUDE Your tanks are insanely awesome!!



NYREPS said:


> 17.4 mr aqua with CRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.6g mr aqua
> Mix shrimp
> 
> Reg RCS
> Fire red RCS
> Green shrimp
> Orange shrimp
> Yellow shrimp
> Blue velvet shrimp
> CRS


----------



## plamski

Wow. Looks like I have to take vacation and redo all my tanks. Guys, stop posting those gorgeous tanks pictures, plz.


----------



## pejerrey

NYREPS said:


> 17.4 mr aqua with CRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.6g mr aqua
> Mix shrimp
> 
> Reg RCS
> Fire red RCS
> Green shrimp
> Orange shrimp
> Yellow shrimp
> Blue velvet shrimp
> CRS


Can I call you Sensei? 
Geez man, you're my favorite superhero !!


----------



## Blackheart

Knotyoureality said:


>


This piece of driftwood btw is sweet!


----------



## The Dude

Mine are nothing compared to these, but the RCS tank is filled with magic water. I have 200+ juveniles in the tank at all times regardless of how many I remove. Also any plant that goes in there thrives. 








This is my tiger shrimp tank that's only been set up a few weeks. I'm hoping to see some berried females soon.








Once I do I'm making a third 29g shrimp tank. I haven't decided if I want a new species or just a larger colony.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

My 2 year old niece has been keeping it clean for me lately, so its not sooo clean. And everything on the left is going into my new tank soon.


----------



## Knotyoureality

Blackheart said:


> This piece of driftwood btw is sweet!


Thanks! It's real selling point for me was the secret bat cave.The whole underside is concave with an opening to the middle of the tank, a medium sized opening to the back and--now that I pulled the plants that were blocking it--a little cave opening in the front visible as a small dark arch. The females especially enjoy it, hiding out in there when their eggs are ready to hatch and just after molting. 

My xmas moss is finally starting to take off now so I'm hoping to see some big changes in the next couple months with this tank.


----------



## giantdny

And my new ones!


----------



## CookieM

pejerrey said:


> I'm glad to see nice shrimp tanks!!
> 
> ( I don't appreciate that somehow having a shrimp tank became an excuse for having an ugly tank) lol!
> 
> Well this one is just done, I had to tear it down, had a leak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 gal, ferts, co2, no wc
> 
> 
> And this is the one I kept:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gal, lil ferts, no co2, wk wc.


Your tanks are banned from this thread. I'm jealous :drool:


----------



## Merth

Nowhere fancy as most but its working...lots of babies and noticed one of the females yesterday so full of eggs she could barely move it seemed:










10gal, PFR's (no culls from source so really a mix), taiwan moss, fissidens, couple stems of macaranda, some pearl weed, dwarf sag, dwl frogbit, salvinia, duckweed. filtered by a dual sponge air driven and an ac30 with large sponge prefilter, lighting is standard hood with 2 13w cfls. Also has subwassertang and another variety of moss and IAL and one or two alder cones.


----------



## Big O

*shrimp tank*

3.5 gallon AquaTop. Blue Rillis


----------



## Brian_Cali77

6g GLA 36-L with Tangerine Tigers and Red Rilis.




























Edit: Fixed the picture links


----------



## CPDzeke

The pics didn't show up.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

CPDzeke said:


> The pics didn't show up.


Thanks for the heads-up! I fixed the links now


----------



## Kinection

That rili's head is SUPER RED. Love it. Wish mine looked like
that.


----------



## alexopolus

Here is my 80G!

Is a 5months old tank (aprox), soil is brightswell Rio Escuro and cosmetic sand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xavinovic

My 9G eheim


----------



## CookieM

alexopolus said:


> Here is my 80G!
> 
> Is a 5months old tank (aprox), soil is brightswell Rio Escuro and cosmetic sand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Tank at 80g size need CO2 to make all your plants beautiful. Not sure if you use CO2 or not but with a size like that you don't have to worry about poisoning your shrimp and commercial CO2 is cheap.


----------



## alexopolus

CookieM said:


> Tank at 80g size need CO2 to make all your plants beautiful. Not sure if you use CO2 or not but with a size like that you don't have to worry about poisoning your shrimp and commercial CO2 is cheap.


I will keep it on mind. I have my planted tanks with CO2. But, at the same time I have had bad experiences with CRS and CO2. The plants that I have in this tank have done good without CO2 (slow growing), too bad my iPad doesn't take good pics, but plants are healthy... The only issue that I have is hair algae.

Now what really maters is that my shrimp colony is blooming! There are small tiny babies all over the tank, tried to count them and got at least 90. I started my tank with 30 juveniles.


----------



## KenP

Brian...cali77 liked your 6gal. I really enjoy hard scape. What type of rock is that?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thanks Ken! It's Yamaya stone.


----------



## Kai808

alexopolus said:


> Here is my 80G!
> 
> Is a 5months old tank (aprox), soil is brightswell Rio Escuro and cosmetic sand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Wow, did you derim that tank?


----------



## alexopolus

Kai808 said:


> Wow, did you derim that tank?


No, custom made. I asked for a PVC bottom. The guys over Reef to Reef in Flower Mound, TX got me a very good deal ($300 with starfire glass).


----------



## discusonly

You all have beautiful scape tank there. Wish mine look half as good. This is one of my 5 gal with my non-PRL higher end CRS.

Please excuse the bad camera phone pic. The last one is a video. Click to watch


----------



## discusonly

Almost forgot.. I am getting a bunch of these from the tank above. Enough to start keeping them separately.


----------



## awcoburn2

Brian_Cali77 said:


> 6g GLA 36-L with Tangerine Tigers and Red Rilis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fixed the picture links


I love that stone in your tank.


----------



## Neatfish

Can i play too or it has to be FW only?


----------



## Knotyoureality

Neatfish said:


> Can i play too or it has to be FW only?
> 
> Saltwater shrimp are probably going to be the thing that drive me back to saltwater tank--so I vote YES!


----------



## sc91006

The first photo is my Mini-M that has CRS/CBS/Snowwhite/Yellows

Fissidens, xmas moss, UG, HM, Hydro Japan, and random floaters. This is an old photo the Crypts are gone.









This second photo is a 3gal that has Red Rili/Supreme Reds and a lonely TT. Sorry for the blurry iphone pic.

Plants: Mini Fissiden, HM, Guppy grass, Java fern, pelia.


----------



## dastowers

Neatfish...I love those peppermint shrimp (looks like). They were great reef clean up crew members for my reef. I kept dozens. They weren't cheap but they had personality.

On the freshwater side. I have an established 20 gallon that I am growing my hatched angelfish in. They will be ready to move in a week or so- that I think will now be a shrimp tank!!!


----------



## Neatfish

Hey thanks. They are peppermint shrimp I have two of them in my 3g picotope.


----------



## sayurasem

Here's mine


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Interesting tank setup you have there sayurasem. Any particular reason why it's outside like that? That's a first for me to see


----------



## shadetreeme

Ok..... I am also a Shrimp addict!

This is my 2.5 gallon salt tank.










This is my buddy who lives there.










This if my desktop cherry tank.










And my work in progress..... Breeding tanks.










The top tank is a 15, but i just got my second custom made three section tank today, so this will be taken down this weekend.










This is the bottom tank.... Custom acrylic...about 22 gallons total.










I really like the way this tank looks at night.... I can't wait to get the second one setup.










By next week I should have 6 different Shrimp and orange dwarf Mexican crayfish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash

sc91006 said:


> The first photo is my Mini-M that has CRS/CBS/Snowwhite/Yellows
> 
> Fissidens, xmas moss, UG, HM, Hydro Japan, and random floaters. This is an old photo the Crypts are gone.
> 
> View attachment 82362
> 
> 
> This second photo is a 3gal that has Red Rili/Supreme Reds and a lonely TT. Sorry for the blurry iphone pic.
> 
> Plants: Mini Fissiden, HM, Guppy grass, Java fern, pelia.
> 
> View attachment 82370


Nice tanks! Are you using Amazonia and Africana in the first one?


----------



## sayurasem

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Interesting tank setup you have there sayurasem. Any particular reason why it's outside like that? That's a first for me to see


Thanks Brian!

It's because landlord doesn't want any aquarium inside the house. I have fitted styrofoam on 3 sides (left, right, and back wall) for temperature stability. And another wall and roof styrofoam because it was raining. $15 total.

Can't beat $300 a month rent!


----------



## J.mccollum

had to remove the Amazon Sword (getting way to big)


----------



## sc91006

Green_Flash said:


> Nice tanks! Are you using Amazonia and Africana in the first one?


Half correct. Amazonia and Azoo


----------



## xavinovic

J.mccollum- NICE TANK


----------



## J.mccollum

xavinovic said:


> J.mccollum- NICE TANK


thanks


----------



## Firemedic269

It's not a shrimp only tank, but the tetras and ottos don't seem to bother any of my RCS. When I first introduced shrimp into the new tank, I made sure to feed the fish a lot of flake food. Then I turned the lights off for 24+ hrs and I introduced the shrimp. I have a ton of baby shrimp in the tank, and my Tetras do not seem to eat them. I constantly see the baby shrimp growing bigger and bigger so everyone's got to get along.


----------



## CookieM

J.mccollum said:


> had to remove the Amazon Sword (getting way to big)


What kind of lightning is that? I've never seen that type before and it's unique for cube tank.


----------



## Cento

This is my "mostly shrimp tank". It's got roughly 2 dozen fire reds, 5 AA-grade CRS, 1 amano, and in the way of fish, 6 celestial pearl danios, and 2 otos.









I had 3 super tiger shrimp, but they kamakazi'd their way to a dry and slow death on my carpet. I think the water was too acidic for there comfort, since I have that Netlea Lambo in there... Or, at least that's the only thing I've come up with to explain it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baggy007

*my FW shrimp tank*

heres my 1st shrimp tank, im getting some rcs & mts today as its empty atm


----------



## binbin9

Is that coral? Might not be the ideal decor for rcs. Your ph could easily sky rocket. May be ok for cardinals or sulawasi shrimps


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Several closeups of my Opae Ula tank:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sayurasem said:


> Thanks Brian!
> 
> It's because landlord doesn't want any aquarium inside the house. I have fitted styrofoam on 3 sides (left, right, and back wall) for temperature stability. And another wall and roof styrofoam because it was raining. $15 total.
> 
> Can't beat $300 a month rent!


Very interesting indeed but you can't watch them though  $300 a month for your own room?


----------



## sayurasem

Yeah my own room, utilities, water, etc included. Sometimes they give me extra rice to eat. I do miss falling asleep by looking at my tank on the bed... but now I can enjoy a cup of coffee and a ciggarette while watching my shrimp feeding at night 

Although I have to start worrying by the end of fall because temperature can reach 110F in the mid of summer.


----------



## dafil

my 10g


----------



## sayurasem

Nice tanks, keep em coming guys!


----------



## Max Kenji

hmm I'll join too 

one of our racks. A total of 36 - 10G tanks and a couple 20G, 30G.
Next time I will post our Bucep. collection tooroud:


----------



## Koro-chan

Impressive!! So inspired!


----------



## sayurasem

Max Kenji said:


>


Is that eheim in series? Any brighter picture :hihi:

How is it working for you?


----------



## ShortFin

sayurasem said:


> Is that eheim in series? Any brighter picture :hihi:


I don't think it's in series. It looks like one for each tank. I see that there is no UGF and the soil is thin.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Opae Ula hatching in my tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A Malaysian Trumpet Snail surface slurping :


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Max Kenji

@sayurasem: yeah Shortfin is correct. But that's the old setup. Now I only use under gravel filter and sponge filter. It takes longer to cycle but still be able to achieve the same result.


----------



## peter_l

Great thread--there are some beautiful tanks here.

Here is my ultra-low tech, low maintenance shrimp tank. It's a 3 gal. Mr. Aqua, soon to be upgraded to a 10x10 cube. I keep it on my desk at work.

I have sold out of this tank over 500 shrimp in the last 4 months. Previously I kept cherry and tiger shrimp in a 15 gal., then a 40 gal. tank. I estimate that in those larger tanks I had >1000 of each at any given time. Unfortunately, during a tank reorg. I moved about 300 of each into a 10 gal. Metaframe tank. I lost them all to some sort of poisoning. I posted about it here: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185780&page=3&highlight=

P


----------



## I3raven

What kind of rocks are you using? They look great!


----------



## sayurasem

@Peter, what is that plant on your pre-filter sponge?


----------



## peter_l

The substrate is Fluval Shrimp Stratum.

The plant on the filter intake sponge is cladophora--the same algae that makes up moss balls. I have it in a couple of my tanks. It looks really nice covering coconut shells.


----------



## Neatfish

My Peppermint shrimp tank


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Opae Ula hatching in my tank.


Amazing capture but does look a bit scary for me


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Nothing scary. No more difficult than any other shrimp, and in many respects, easier. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

I love looking through this thread. So figure I should post a few of my dinky little shrimp tanks:


----------



## Kinection

This is probably my favorite thread to look at, next to Nick's shrimp thread ofc. xD
Makes my tank look so bad. LOL


----------



## inthepacific

heres my crs cherry tank


----------



## CookieM

That hang on filter ruin the cleanness of rimless tank and so is the pot where you decide to put your tank on. =)


----------



## sayurasem

Kinection said:


> This is probably my favorite thread to look at, next to Nick's shrimp thread ofc. xD
> Makes my tank look so bad. LOL


I just wish he would take Full Tank Shot of his tanks :bounce:


----------



## inthepacific

CookieM said:


> That hang on filter ruin the cleanness of rimless tank and so is the pot where you decide to put your tank on. =)


umm....lol I wasn't really going for any specific look. and if i wanted it to look 'clean' i definitely wouldn't have put a suction cup basket full of biomedia lol. Also i keep the tank in the cardboard it came in because i moved this tank down to school and it makes it easier to slide on and off the table LOL so dgaf really.


----------



## danielt

Here's mine:


----------



## Rony11

I'm not able to upload my pictures so added a link to my picasaweb album

https://picasaweb.google.com/115587...&authkey=Gv1sRgCK6n15WFh9DaDw&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/115587...authkey=Gv1sRgCKefyueg2ai0qgE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/115587...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJvKmrOi9balVQ&feat=directlink


----------



## GreenBliss

Love your tank Danielt!


----------



## Neatfish

Hey Danielt what kind of shrimp are they?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Look like red rili to me. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrakeScree

Idk if this will link or embed. 

Fluval edge 12g


----------



## roncruiser

2 gallon cherry shrimp jar. 1.5 inches of ADA Amazonia Normal.


----------



## shift

12g tank - communal with pumpkin shrimp









I'm really happy with how the tree is filling in.










Pumpkin Shrimp











































and a fire red












CRS/CBS Tank









CBS









































CRS










Yellow Shrimp Tank


































Red Rilli Tank


----------



## iam.mike

*Fluval Flora*

My desk top nano








Lunch time!


----------



## longgonedaddy

Here's mine. 20long, been running for about 6 weeks or so. Filtered by fluval c2. Plain old black sand substrate. lighting is a marineland double bright, growing everything very well. It's a motley collection of plants, just threw stuff in to see how it would grow, and everything is coming along nicely. For livestock I have about 40 blue pearls, some ramshorns, and currently growing out an angel fry. I think the angel is having a feast on the babies, as I have had plenty of berried females, but only one or two small shrimp. Enough chat, here it is, any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Puddles

iam.mike, what lights are those? Did they come with the tank or can you buy them?


----------



## h4n

PuddlesAqua said:


> iam.mike, what lights are those? Did they come with the tank or can you buy them?


Those are fluval ebi lights.
They come with the fluval shrimp tank or planted tank. And you can buy them by the self.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## danielt

Neatfish said:


> Hey Danielt what kind of shrimp are they?


*Rob in Puyallup* is right. those are Rili shrimp.


----------



## Neatfish

danielt said:


> *Rob in Puyallup* is right. those are Rili shrimp.


Hey thanks they look pretty cool. Here is my shrimp tank now.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Nice! Loving the blue light! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neatfish

Hey thanks. Man now I want to start a Rili tank but don't think the wife would let me get another tank.


----------



## danielt

I also have a 60L SW nano tank started a couple months already. Got lots of critters in there but no vertebrate fauna. I'm more interested in corals.


----------



## CPDzeke

Photo bump!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sort of a tank... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

With not quite shrimp. These are hermit crab larvae. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem

So cute!


----------



## Barbgirl

Not gonna lie, those hermit crabs are creepy without shells hahaha. How hard are they to breed? Not that I want to but it just seems pretty cool!


----------



## Barbgirl

Here is my two week old Evolve 8 









Inhabitant


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

That one looks like Squidward!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Barbgirl said:


> Not gonna lie, those hermit crabs are creepy without shells hahaha. How hard are they to breed? Not that I want to but it just seems pretty cool!


Lol! I did nothing to get them to breed. Just happened. Fingers crossed they hang on! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Soothing Shrimp said:


> That one looks like Squidward!


Do have an odd cattoonish look, don't they?  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChadRamsey

i wasnt going to post my tank until after the flood, BUT this thread needed a kick.

my 20L soon to be CRS tank

DSM mini pellia in the rocks and willow moss on the DW (not pictured though)


----------



## MABJ

Why not! This is my Spec with its new inhabitants.


----------



## CookieM

MABJ said:


> Why not! This is my Spec with its new inhabitants.
> 
> View attachment 99002


Stairway to heaven? Or Stairway to hell?


----------



## Kinection

I've got to say, this is probably one of my favorite threads on this forum!


----------



## sayurasem

CookieM said:


> Stairway to heaven? Or Stairway to hell?


lol. Reminds me when spongebob and the gang tried to go to the dry land.


----------



## CPDzeke

Kinection said:


> I've got to say, this is probably one of my favorite threads on this forum!


Thank you very very much! roud:
(Middle school aquarists unite!)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

LONG LIVE SPONGEBOB!

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread. :tongue:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Squidward's parents. Blue legged hermits.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A bit clearer...


----------



## MABJ

Lol. Stairway to shrimp heaven


----------



## Lia

NYREPS said:


> 17.4 mr aqua with CRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.6g mr aqua
> Mix shrimp
> 
> Reg RCS
> Fire red RCS
> Green shrimp
> Orange shrimp
> Yellow shrimp
> Blue velvet shrimp
> CRS


 
Are the orange or yellow shrimps the type that are called pumpkins?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Orange = pumpkins.

I have to admit being incredibly drawn in by this tank. Simple, but just mesmerizing for me!!!! I ADORE that carpet. What did you say it was again?


----------



## Bananariot

Work in progress, needs a piece of slate for subwassertang on top later on this week


----------



## Kinection

In NYREPs 2nd and 3rd photos, the water was so clear, it looked like there was no water in the tank. 
Amazing!


----------



## sayurasem

@ Bananariot, is that background wallpaper with shrimps? Or is that real I can't tell lol.


----------



## CookieM

Rob in Puyallup said:


> A bit clearer...


Very cute eyes. I like, wonder if hermit crab will eat shrimp if I keep them together? Or they're totally salt water only?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Cookie, 

I have both blue legged and red legged hermits in my brackish opae ula tanks, specific gravity at 1.012. 

They get along perfectly. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CookieM

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Cookie,
> 
> I have both blue legged and red legged hermits in my brackish opae ula tanks, specific gravity at 1.012.
> 
> They get along perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Hm well I only have CRS, Fire Red, and Yellow shrimp. I don't think I can do a brackish water. Oh well cute little hermit crab though.


----------



## Bananariot

sayurasem said:


> @ Bananariot, is that background wallpaper with shrimps? Or is that real I can't tell lol.


lol the tank came like that, a bg with subwassertang and shrimps


----------



## CherokeeNative

Lots of great photos - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pedropete

love shrimp jars! what flora do you have here? any pics of the inhabitants?



roncruiser said:


> 2 gallon cherry shrimp jar. 1.5 inches of ADA Amazonia Normal.


----------



## CPDzeke

Bump


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A newly discovered berried Opae Ula. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danielt

Berries! Berries everywhere!


----------



## sayurasem

Nice! What leaf did you drop in there?


----------



## Jeffkol

What type of shrimp are those clear ones with red patches?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They're a type of Cherry called a Red Rili. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeffkol

Ok thanks! And are they easy to keep?


----------



## Kinection

Jeffkol said:


> What type of shrimp are those clear ones with red patches?


 Rili.


----------



## sepulvd

here is my daughters shrimp tank. nothing specisl acouple cherries and baby Low grade CRS




















her new tank that started cycling a yesterday everything is gonna get swapped over


----------



## CPDzeke

Cool! What tank is that?


----------



## sepulvd

one is a 6g and the 10g. i have no idea what iind there are there both from japanese pet stores


----------



## danielt

sayurasem said:


> Nice! What leaf did you drop in there?


Don't know exactly. I bought a bag of leaves and herbs mix from the pet-shop. It's intended for rodents but the shrimps swarmed them.

It's a mix of dandelion, almond, nettle, strawberry, blueberry, corn, gingko, vine, willow, birch, lime, wormwood.


----------



## Nolan




----------



## nicholz

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpkee007

Here's a couple shots of my new 20L. Nothing spectacular just getting started with shrimp. Just some rcs and amanos.

Sent from my Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CookieM

mpkee007 said:


> Here's a couple shots of my new 20L. Nothing spectacular just getting started with shrimp. Just some rcs and amanos.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice piece of driftwood. I love the length of it.


----------



## Fiala06

Love the armies of red shrimp!


----------



## GreenBliss

Lovely tanks everyone.


----------



## CPDzeke

*yawn*

EDIT: Also, just wondering if this can be made a sticky?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

This is a shot of my Sexy Shrimp tank. They're a marine species.


----------



## magnum

pejerrey said:


>


Awesome tank. Hey Pejerry or anyone what plant is that sticking out of the water? It's mighty cool.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's a "Wandering Jew". 

Not sure it's name is considered politically correct anymore... 

Easy to grow. Used to be planted in hanging pots. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pejerrey

It's called zebrina, relative of wondering Jew.


----------



## magnum

Awesome thanks.


----------



## sepulvd

my daughters 10g tank


----------



## II Knucklez II

Here are my two tanks. First one is my 10g Taiwan fires and Crystal red shrimp and the second one is a 8g OEBT with Orange pumpkins. Had them up for a little more then a year now and I'm actually thinking about rescaping them both now that I have more experience in the hobby.


----------



## CookieM

Rescaped a little, added a shelf for hanging light and shrimp food storage.


----------



## Oceangirl

Oh my, I need to step up my shrimp game goodness! I could look at these tanks all day!!


----------



## Rilly10

Gorgeous tanks everyone! I am working on setting up my first shrimp tank and this thread is giving me some awesome inspiration!  Silly newbie question but what are the little grey balls (look like ceramic or stone) in some of the tanks?


----------



## lostraindrop




----------



## CookieM

Great scape on the 1st picture Lostraindrop.


----------



## lostraindrop

CookieM said:


> Great scape on the 1st picture Lostraindrop.


THanks!


----------



## water-kitties

lostraindrop, I love the little bridge! That much be really cute when they walk over it.


----------



## CookieM

Started a new tank today. Going hard scape. Found this bizarre piece of driftwood. Not sure if I should add it in replacing what's already in the tank.

Going to add moss on that cave and it will be beautiful later :icon_smil


----------



## shift

That is an awesome stump! Cave and all


----------



## CPD

Great tanks everybody! Here's mine a little cleaned up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPDzeke

lostraindrop, your belem is amazing!
A plea, for maybe stickydom of this thread?


----------



## CPDzeke

Wazzup shrimp people? Lets bring this one back from the grave!


----------



## Saxtonhill

CookieM that driftwood stump is great---lots of possibilities!


----------



## CookieM

Saxtonhill said:


> CookieM that driftwood stump is great---lots of possibilities!


Thanks. The thing is I soaked it in water for 60 days and it still floating. Unless I force it with big weight rock it still float.


----------



## Water7

This is such a beautiful thread. It's too bad to see it disappear. I am working on starting up a shrimp tank, trying to make do with what I already have. This thread has a lot of good ideas to help me know where to start.


----------



## amberoze

CookieM said:


> Thanks. The thing is I soaked it in water for 60 days and it still floating. Unless I force it with big weight rock it still float.


If you drill holes in the wood in strategic locations (cracks, notches, etc.), it should allow the water to soak to the core. That should allow it to sink.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CPDzeke

Water7 said:


> This is such a beautiful thread. It's too bad to see it disappear. I am working on starting up a shrimp tank, trying to make do with what I already have. This thread has a lot of good ideas to help me know where to start.


Thank you very much! That's why I started it, so that others and also I could get ideas. I personally think it should be stickied, but, ya know, that's just me.


----------



## JerSaint

Here is my newish(about 6 weeks old) 20 Long.

With the flash and new light (ZooMed Dual T5HO 30")

Amano (He is a GIANT compared to the Cards and Neos)


A Juvie CRS


----------



## CookieM

Cool tank JerSaint

That giant light fixture make the 20L looks small. Why the extra light dome?

I have couple giant Amanos too. One is berried with hundreds of eggs for 4 months already.


----------



## JerSaint

CookieM said:


> Cool tank JerSaint
> 
> That giant light fixture make the 20L looks small. Why the extra light dome?
> 
> I have couple giant Amanos too. One is berried with hundreds of eggs for 4 months already.


Right now my temp in/out tubes are attached to the dome light. I have a LED spotlight in the dome that is hopefully enough to establish my Styrogene Repens. Thanks for the compliment!roud:


----------



## jpappy789

RIP RCS bowl/vase tank. One night I woke up to shattered glass, a wet floor, and unhappy shrimp.


----------



## CTet

Here's my newest. 3.5 gallon w/ fire reds.


----------



## CPDzeke

That fugeray looks like it's about to fall in... :icon_eek:


----------



## CookieM

Bump!


----------



## mosspearl

Some fabulous shrimp tanks here.  I've got two 2.5 gallon tanks just waiting for shrimp. They've been running since Feb. One needs a bit of rescaping. I'll post pics if I can ever take decent ones.


----------



## Markahsf

My 20 long blue velvet tank. 


















Manzanita, cholla wood, Indian almond leaves, java moss, christmas Moss, subwassertang, various crypts, windelov java fern, anubias nana, and my favorite plant of all time, crinum calamistratum. 

I had a ph battle with this tank for a few days but since correcting that problem, I've discovered 4 berried females and couldn't be happier. 

For filtration, I have 2 sponge filters and an aquaclear with a pre-filter. 

I wanted to keep the tank simple unlike my CRS tanks that are extremely crowded with plants. 

I plan on moving my canister filter from my other 20 to this tank and upgrading the lighting. My other tanks are just not worth showing. My CRS tank needs a trim and my fire yellow tank is just a moss grow out tank. This one is easily my favorite shrimp tank. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinator

Awesome shrimp tanks everyone!


----------



## CTet

CPDzeke said:


> That fugeray looks like it's about to fall in... :icon_eek:


Haha! 
I had to glue the legs on so they would stay!


----------



## GDP

I forgot how awesome fish/shrimp tanks can look. Also reminds me how time consuming/expensive they can be.


----------



## psalm18.2

1.75g RCS work in progress.


----------



## psalm18.2

Hanging around


----------



## CookieM

Just updating...

Tank overall is healthy background plant growth rate is amazing started with 2 stems only.









Moss coconut shell is doing well and start to show result









It's a feast


----------



## randyl

Nothing fancy, just a tank set up for shrimps, and when they are happy this is what happens.


----------



## Aplomado




----------



## CPDzeke

Back from the dead!


----------



## CPD

Aplomado said:


>


Thats a gorgeous tank!


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Here's my shrimptank. A 3g Picotope with RCS. Don't mind the pantyhose as the prefilter cover, lol... replacing that HOB with a sponge filter. Its in the mail, I plan to let it run for a month or so before I completely remove the HOB.

Besides the gaudy hose and some algae on the front of the glass (gonna scrape that off) Im pretty happy with this lil set up 

Awesome thread BTW!

*Warning Crappy Phone Pics*


----------



## stsalerno

Nothing as nice or manicured as most of your tanks but I like it.

Inhabitants:
One horned nerite
One otocinclus 
Several red cherry shrimp
Tons of MTS
11 or so unknown fry... Either celestial pearl danios or threadfin rainbow fish.


----------



## shadetreeme

In a recovery phase right now, but here it is:


----------



## The Dude

I love this thread.
This is my 20g for Sakura. I recently cleaned it up, but this is after I let it go for a few months








This is my 29g for RCS








And my new 11.4 that with house Carbon Rili








The Monte Carlo and Fissidins need to fill in and I'm adding Hydrocotyle Japan this weekend


----------



## twkoch

Tiger shrimp tank:



Cherry/random neo tank:


----------



## The Dude

twkoch said:


> Tiger shrimp tank:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry/random neo tank:


Your tanks are so clean and simple, yet so elegant. I really like them.


----------



## HSA1255

Blue Dreams
Babaulti Greens
Super Tigers


----------



## HSA1255

60+ Red Cherry Shrimp and growing
5 Amano Shrimp


----------



## CPD

Work in progress...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayphly

Here's a pic of my 12g long that currently houses some blue diamonds. I used to have crs in the tank but moved them. Here's a vid when the crs were in the tank. Hope you like it.


----------



## CPD

now that it has shrimp in it this is how it will stay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Wow mayphly, absolutely LOVE your new scape in that 12g long! Stunning!

Awesome rock CPD, off to the left... what kind is that?


----------



## CPD

Thanks! It's okho stone, otherwise known as dragonstone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Island

The beginning of what I hope will be a booming RCS colony. About 20 so far...


----------



## GreenBliss

Rock Island, your tank looks great!


----------



## Rock Island

> Rock Island, your tank looks great!


Thanks GreenBliss!


----------



## ryannguyen

Here is my CRS tank. Hope you like it.


----------



## sayurasem

My newest shrimp tank, only have 15 CRS/CBS more coming soon!


----------



## Xerobull

Here's my 55 gallon super-tall (5 ft) acrylic hexagon 'shrimp high-rise'. I currently don't have anything in it but flora and am waiting to restock. These are shots from about two years ago with some Cherries:



















Some caveats to this tank: 
-It's an absolute bitch to clean.
-You -have- to have an airstone to work as an 'elevator' for gas exchange. I forgot to turn it back on one day after a big clean and had a nasty die-off. 
-Good luck culling anything. I had to make a shrimp trap out of a plastic bottle and go 'fishing' every day. Actually, that was kind of fun.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Xerobull: That is magnificent! Perfect example of what people can do with those difficult column-like tanks. Difficulty aside, of course.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Amazing tank, and very nice decor!

It would be perfect for an underwater vine spiraling around it.


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Here's my sad 45 gallon breeding colony tank. Had a timer malfunction a month and a half back...and hair algae out the @ss is the result of 240 straight hours of solid dual T5 HO nightmare fuel. Still battling this HUGE problem...have a 5 gallon bucket absolutely stuffed with plants in a liquid carbon/peroxide bath. Here's my "before" will post my rescape this weekend after completion!


----------



## Xerobull

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Amazing tank, and very nice decor!
> 
> It would be perfect for an underwater vine spiraling around it.


What do you suggest?


----------

